# Saegertown Pa. Ginger Ale Quart Bottle



## LC (Nov 20, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone here is from the Saegertown Pa. area that could tell me if this bottle is a common or uncommon find . I bought an original full case of these quart bottles in a flea market in Richwood , Ky. years ago . I had planned to try and resell the entire case . Before that happened I took this bottle out of the case years ago to show it to someone and it has been misplaced for years lol . I never tried to sell the case separate thinking that eventually I would figure out where I had put this bottle , and then try to sell the case . I just uncovered it this afternoon . I recently sold a thousand soda pop bottles and of course the case missing this bottle was part of the lot . Always thought they were great looking bottles . If anyone can tell me anything about them I would appreciate it .[attachment=SAEGERTOWN BOTTLE 1.jpg]


----------



## LC (Nov 20, 2014)

Just answered my own question , they look quite common . Did a completed search on eBay and found some go off without a bid of five and six bucks . I guess it will go into the last bottle and jar lot I have for sale .


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 21, 2014)

Hay ,now I know! I'd found an embossed bottle with the word Saegertown on the shoulder. It was a qt. size . Had it for years. You hang around long enough hear you learn something. thanks.


----------

